# Spread and Archangel bronze



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Someone finally published some research into spread archangels (so called firebirds).

You can read an article here, on Axel Sell's website.

The pictures of the firebirds really do not adequately show the beautiful bronze luster that these birds have...


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the article!


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, they're beautiful. thanks for sharing


----------

